# Where does this come from?



## Xhatin (Jun 21, 2012)

Does annyone know who made this or what is belongs to?
I know its a bit small, but I hope someone can help me with this.

Cheers,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Xhatin


----------



## Bark (Jun 21, 2012)

I reversed image searched, found that you posted asking the same question on an image board. Someone answered you on there, though.



> Yeah, Scout. He was rather prolific back in the day but rage quit the fandom 10 years or so ago. He was really into the innocence thing which bordered on pedophile just a little too much for most folk's comfort.



à° _à° ​


----------



## Xhatin (Jun 22, 2012)

Well I can't find it ( annymore ), would you be so kind to provide me the link to that answer?

Thank you for helping,
Xhatin


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 22, 2012)

Another post said that it was ''old Furnation Scout'', perhaps the original account was deleted? Wikifur gives us this info



> ...(also known as Scout and Taffy) was a Canadian furry artist and writer who joined the fandom in the early 1990s, whose primary gallery was on the VCL furry archive, until it was stripped of media by the artist around 1998 for unknown reasons.


----------

